# Found battery at Mogadore Tichnor road access



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Send me a PM with description if you lost one. I will be most happy to return it to rightful owner.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good gesture on your part. I wonder if the battery was bad and left intentionally.

Kip


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I checked it. Good battery. I try to treat people the way that I hope they would treat me!


----------

